# Intercontinental Syndicated Radio Broadcast Feat Wilhelm Pfeiffer



## Christopher888 (Aug 21, 2009)

26 September 2009 will see 2 Internet radio stations on 2 continents team up for a syndicated broadcast of Classical artists Wilhelm Pfeiffer & Larissa Swarovsky's live performance recording of rare Haydn and Mozart arias and art songs.

Though technology for simultaneous syndicated broadcasting across a number of Internet radio stations worldwide is not an issue these days, so far stations have not been seizing the opportunity of launching intercontinental syndicated programming.

The broadcast will air on Radio AustroWelle from Vienna, Austria on http://www.austrowelle.at/stream.m3u 26 September 2009, 8pm CET (20:00 Uhr),

and on Studio 4D from New York, USA on http://www.live365.com/stations/galoppe?play&site=live365 26 September 2009, 2pm EST.

For more information:

Studio 4D - New York City, NY, USA
Email: [email protected]
URL: http://www.live365.com/stations/galoppe/?site
Studio 4D offers an interesting combination of both music and talk shows reflecting life and culture in the big city and the world. Our music libraries hold eclectic catalogues that expand from jazz and American standards to international pop and world music.
We currently air four signature programs:
Best of Broadway / Soundtrack: Selections from stage and film musicals
Bridges and Tunnels: A forum on gender and urban studies with Raul Galoppe and Eduardo Baumann (In Spanish)
Classical Itinerary: Timeless masterpieces from our catalogs
Voices in Literature and Song: An encounter with Spanish, Latin American, and World authors and their most prominent works as well as with old-time favorites from the golden age of radio (In English and Spanish)
Shows update daily.

Radio AustroWelle - Vienna, Austria
Email: [email protected]
URL: http://www.austrowelle.at
Radio AustroWelle was established in January 2009 and puts the focus on the broad (but often lesser known) range of Austrian music across all genres, from popular music sung in local Austrian dialects (in German called "Austropop") to alternative pop/rock, blues to jazz, and also classical music.
The next step to be taken in programme development will be regular on-stage sessions with direct broadcasts open to the public starting mid-September 2009 live from a Club Café located in Vienna's 12th district (near world-famous "Schönbrunn Palace" and well-known club "U4").
Programmes:
Radio AustroWelle currently hosts three regular radio shows.
"15 Minutes": Austrian newcomers and fresh Austrian music presented in an ultra-compressed and (from the listener's point of view) time-inexpensive way.
"Keepin' Da Funk Alive": Austrian funky tunes presented and commented monthly by Walter Wagenleithner from Austrian band "Loop Doctors".
"In Österreich" ("In Austria"): AustroWelle's head of music programming Manfred Kornherr talks to both newcomers and well-known musicians, Austrian music biz people (eg, lyricists, managers...) about their careers and plans, their latest releases and their personal points of view (talk program in German, partly Austrian dialect language).

Press contact for artist Wilhelm Pfeiffer:
Anthony Kammerhofer
Phone +43-(0)664-5215172
Email: [email protected]
URL: http://www.sonicbids.com/wilhelmpfeiffer


----------

